# Festplatte mit Windwos10 in anderen Rechner einbauen



## wudu2014 (30. September 2015)

Weil mein Rechner einen Hardwaredefekt hat, möchte ich meine Festplatte, auf der ich Windows10 im Rahmen des kostenlosen Updates von 8.1 auf 10 installiert habe,
in einen anderen Rechner einbauen. Aufgrund der veränderten Hardware wird Windows dann ja vermutlich meckern. Wie kann ich das dann auf dem "neuen" Rechner
ordnungsgemäß aktivieren? Vorher den Key vom alten Rechner auslesen und auf dem "neuen" beim Aktivieren eingeben? 
Für Infos, die mir hier weiterhelfen können, vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## sunshine1211 (30. September 2015)

hallo
Nein das geht nicht,die Hardware ID von deinem alten Rechner ist bei Microsoft gespeichert.
Prozedere Windows 8.1 installieren telefonisch Aktivieren,dann wieder upgraden auf Windows 10.
mfg


----------



## Erok (30. September 2015)

Hi 

Du verlierst tatsächlich die Aktivierung des Windows 10.

Das einzige was Du tun kannst, ist bei Microsoft anzurufen, und es per Telefon wieder aktivieren zu lassen.

Einfach schildern, weshalb Du die HDD umbauen musstest, und alles wird gut 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2015)

Leider kann man bei der Upgradeversion nicht anrufen und es wieder aktivieren lassen. Ich habe das selbe Problem und Gestern mit dem Support von MS telefoniert. Ergebnis: Aktuell ist der einzige Weg eine Installation der ursprünglichen Windows Version und darauffolgendes Update auf Windows 10. Der Mist mit der Hardwaresperre stößt mir auch gerade sauer auf, da ich erst zwei Wochen vor meinem Hardwaredefekt auf Win 10 umgestellt habe und jetzt nochmal die ganze Prozedur durchmachen kann.


----------

